# Portage keeps downloading new kernel sources, make it stop!

## smcallis182

I don't want gentoo to download new kernel sources automatically, they're just slowly eating up my disk space, until I remember to delete them manually, how can I make it stop?

----------

## thesnowman

This will depend on the kernel sources you are currently using.  I'm using gentoo-sources, so this will stop the latest one (and all newer ones) from being installed:

```
echo ">=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r8" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

----------

## gringo

exactly, or you can simply add it to package.provided  :Wink: 

cheers

----------

## przeuj

Also I found this thread which could be usefull, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-326304-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-sources+mask.html

It points out also some hints about updating generally, which could be helpfull.

Bart

----------

